# air cleaner



## brodd5 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am in the process of building a air cleaner, i recently bought a 4 speed blower. i have seen other people use a toggle switch and timer for using the high and low speed. I want to use all 4 speeds. i have viewed a video of someone using 3-way switches, but did not explain or show the wiring diagram. i learned about wiring 3-way switches but I am still not sure, what else it would take to make it work so i could select whatever speed i desired . Does anyone have any electrical knowledge of what it would take to make this happen and a wiring Diagram or explanation ?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no idea, but guys with electrical experience have been answering another guy's question. Maybe because your title doesn't specify you're looking for electrical advice, no one noticed.

If I understand you correctly, you're saying if you had a wiring diagram you could wire it properly? Maybe offer someone a trade for service to help you out.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

You can wire for all for speeds. Go to an electrical supply house and they can order the switch for it, that is where I got mine. To wire it in you will need to run separate wires, probably 12 or 14 gauge depending on the motor amperage, I would do it in conduit. Make sure you label wires going through the conduit. the To find the different speeds on the motor, take a regular cord (3 wires) and wire in to the motor. White for neutral, green for the ground, then on the 4 remaining wires it is trial and error. Nut one of the hot (load wire) to the cord, plug it in and listen for the sound, the higher the pitch the faster motor is spinning. Took me about 15 minutes to do this. Make sure you label each wire for speed or in the order your want them to be on the switch. Mine works great. If you have any questions, ask an electrician or air-conditioning service tech, they can give you the order or tell you how to wire it.

When I built the unit I installed 3- 20×20x1" HEPA style filters at the intake, and this allows me to switch them out. I get rid of the front (first one) move the second to front, third to the middle and install a new one at the rear. For the exhaust side, just a regular 12×16x1" filter. I have not had to replace it yet over a year and half in place. I just blow it out when I service the unit.


----------



## brodd5 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for replying. I already know the wires for the different speeds, and I have figured out the wiring process. I have the 3 filters that I am going to use , 2- 20×20x1 and 1 20×20x2 and I already built the separators for the filters, one will be fixed and the other two will be hinged for rear filter removal .Presently putting the case together. I am just hoping that this will clean the air and pick up those fine dust particles that accumulate on things in the garage.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a jet. It has two speeds. I really don't think there is a need for four speeds. The one thing I would suggest is a timer. Letting it run for about two hours after you leave the shop will do a lot of good in keeping the dust down.


----------

